# Ibra verso il forfait per Lazio Milan.Rebic personalizzato



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.

Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.


Questo non torna in campo nemmeno col fagiolo di Balzar


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.


Decide lui quando smettere, giocare,infortunarsi, cantare a sanremo...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.



Ormai, purtroppo, è finito come calciatore. Deve solo fermarsi.


----------



## Manue (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.



quelle 3-4 partite di fila a dicembre o gennaio, non ricordo, l'hanno rovinato definitivamente


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

A Rebic faceva male il culo?


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A Rebic faceva male il culo?


Ormai è ai margini della squadra, credo ci rimarrà sino alla fine della stagione e poi se ne andrà altrove.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


Credo che abbiamo già visto l ultima di Ibra con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Aprile 2022)

E smettiamola con questi motivatori.
Siamo giovani, ma non imbecilli.
Come fanno le altre squadre


----------



## Marilson (21 Aprile 2022)

Il danno che entrambi ci stanno facendo e' incalcolabile.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


Azz questa sì che è una sorpresa


----------



## chicagousait (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


L'errore è stato puntare sul fisico di un quarantenne. 
E Ibra è meglio che si arrenda allo scorrere del tempo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


Sempre noi dobbiamo arrivare a situazioni del genere... il giocatore era bello che bollito già in estate.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


Massi che problema c'è? Altri 90 minuti per leao e giroud che ormai sono completamente scoppiati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2022)

Due giocatori da mandare via.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


Ma dai su ormai è palese che non giocherà più


----------



## sunburn (21 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sempre noi dobbiamo arrivare a situazioni del genere... il giocatore era bello che bollito già in estate.


Il problema non è Ibra(che comunque io non avrei tenuto) ma il resto. Se si ha un reparto d’attacco con giocatori validi puoi permetterti il lusso di avere un jolly che se c’è bene, se non c’è amen. 
D’altro canto, guardando un po’ come ci siamo mossi nelle ultime due sessioni, ho sempre avuto l’idea che l’alternativa fosse o Ibra o nessuno… 
Resta il rammarico per questa stagione perché bastava davvero poco per poter portare a casa lo scudetto.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Aprile 2022)

Non è più questione di solo allenamento, questi hanno fatto proprio campionato a parte e personalizzato.
Rebic li ha fatti 2 mesi? Ibra è ormai un ex giocatore. Pellegri era inabile all'attività sportiva professionistica, sostituito solo numericamente con un ragazzino inadatto a livello professionistico.
Tutto il reparto offensivo è basato su Leao, Giroud, qualche gol occasionale di Messias, e il belga che è completamente incapace in fase offensiva. E' un miracolo che ogni tanto si riesca a farlo qualche gol.


----------



## Daniele87 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A Rebic faceva male il culo?


Rebic quest'anno non ci sta proprio con la testa. Peccato perché se avesse avuto il rendimento degli altri anni, pur sempre altalenante, parecchi punti persi per strada li avremmo recuperati. Basta vedere le partite in cui è subentrato che atteggiamento avesse, senza un minimo di furore, cattiveria (che poi sono le qualità per cui viene inserito). Sicuramente hanno inciso i vari infortuni patiti, ma oltre questo c'è sicuramente l'alternanza con Leao ad aver influito sul rendimento. Adesso sembra davvero un oggetto misterioso, e se anche Pioli, come si dice, ha notato la sua indolenza allora credo che si possa davvero considerare fuori dal progetto alla stregua di Castillejo.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sempre noi dobbiamo arrivare a situazioni del genere... il giocatore era bello che bollito già in estate.


Occhio alla lapidazione...


----------



## R41D3N (21 Aprile 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Rebic quest'anno non ci sta proprio con la testa. Peccato perché se avesse avuto il rendimento degli altri anni, pur sempre altalenante, parecchi punti persi per strada li avremmo recuperati. Basta vedere le partite in cui è subentrato che atteggiamento avesse, senza un minimo di furore, cattiveria (che poi sono le qualità per cui viene inserito). Sicuramente hanno inciso i vari infortuni patiti, ma oltre questo c'è sicuramente l'alternanza con Leao ad aver influito sul rendimento. Adesso sembra davvero un oggetto misterioso, e se anche Pioli, come si dice, ha notato la sua indolenza allora credo che si possa davvero considerare fuori dal progetto alla stregua di Castillejo.


Ma quali infortuni? Si è inventato mille dolorini quest'anno. È successo qualcosa con Pioli, si è probabilmente sentito non più al centro del progetto ma è stata la logica conseguenza della sua continua indisponibilità. Con chi se la vuole prendere sto psicolabile?


----------



## Devil man (21 Aprile 2022)

Ibra sarà in campo invece









con la squadra nello spirito di ognuno di loro


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Decide lui quando smettere, giocare,infortunarsi, cantare a sanremo...


Quando rinnovare e a quanto..


----------



## folletto (21 Aprile 2022)

Ormai sono due assenti cronici e di conseguenza Leao e Giroud giocando sempre sono alla frutta. E c’è ancora chi spera di vincere questo campionato senza attacco e con una squadra con le batterie scariche da 2 mesi


----------



## DMC (21 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ormai sono due assenti cronici e di conseguenza Leao e Giroud giocando sempre sono alla frutta. E c’è ancora chi spera di vincere questo campionato senza attacco e con una squadra con le batterie scariche da 2 mesi


Hai ragione ma lo vinciamo vedrai.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Aprile 2022)

Questo non lo vogliono manco al centro di raccolta differenziata...


----------



## cris (22 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrava che Ibrahimovic potesse recuperare per Lazio Milan invece come riferito da Sky si è allenato a parte anche oggi. Difficile dunque una sua presenza a Roma.
> 
> Anche Rebic ha svolto allenamento personalizzato


Va be ormai è un rottame


----------

